# Bisexual Marriage?



## mustangsally (Aug 20, 2014)

Is your SO bisexual? How do you make it work?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

My friend was Bi and married. They had an open relationship/marriage. She was allowed to date and sex woman while married to him. Ended in divorce in a few years.

No threesomes.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I know of many such marriages, and they've lasted years, sometimes decades. It's no different than any other marriage, for most, because you choose to commit to each other, and traditionally "forsake all others." If he can give up other women, so can she! LOL

Many others do allow for the duality, and may have a open marriage in some fashion. Many get into swinging, as the majority of couples in that lifestyle include a bisexual wife. At least this way no one is left out of the action if you do decide to ease the conventional restrictions. A smaller number get into poly relationships and look for a "unicorn," but most do not succeed in this pursuit. (They are called unicorns - single, bisexual women seeking to join a couple - because they are rare!)


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Listen, I don't want to get pedantic, but what do you mean by bisexual?

Because the number one porn search by straight women in North America is lesbian porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

mustangsally said:


> Is your SO bisexual? How do you make it work?


Assuming a traditional "forsaking all others" marriage, you make it work by, well, forsaking all others.


----------



## mustangsally (Aug 20, 2014)

My husband is bisexual and we have had a lot of fun with it. Unfortunately, we have recently relocated and a trustworthy "friend" has proven hard to find. He enjoys performing oral on other men and I think it's so hot to watch and take turns. He has never expressed any desire or interest in anal play. So, I guess my question is has anyone else had any experience like this? Do any other men on here have any desires like this?


----------



## mustangsally (Aug 20, 2014)

I was very sheltered growing up and sexuality was not discussed or explored throughout my adolescence and my first marriage. Yes, I did develop these interests through my husband. But I had virtually no experience beyond missionary. Before him, I had never orgasmed from oral, never used a vibrator. He has opened my mind and encouraged me to explore myself and what I enjoy. I've never been pressured or forced; I have no problem drawing the line if I'm uncomfortable so no, I would not do anything to please him. And all of this is an occasional addition to our sex life.


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

Well I'm "bi" and it's. ... normal? Just because I like women as well as men doesn't mean I'm looking for an open relationship or hall passes. I want to be with one person so I choose to be with one person. For me it's just like any straight person wanting to be with one person. I don't really understand the question. .. I guess it's the whole "can't hang out with the opposite sex" thing. But my female friends are straight so it's never been a problem for me...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I have two data points. (not in any way intended to represent the mean).

One is a bisexual man who is married to a woman. The marriage is very unhappy, leading to divorce. His interest in other men is only a small facet of the problems.

The other is a bisexual woman married to a man. I don't think her bisexuality has been an issue, but her cheating has been. I think the cheating has been with both other men and other women.


I have no personal objections and would not be concerned if my wife told me that she was bi. But I does seem to frequently lead to problems.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

My cousin was married for 14 years. He told his wife that he was gay, and that he'd been living in the closet their entire marriage. He was raised in a fairly anti-gay family so I really think we tried the entire time to not be and the desire got to be too much.

He broke up with his wife, and then entered a 5 year relationship with a guy. That guy was both 100% gay and 100% committed to monogamy. Cousin's BF and I became friends. I know one of his deals was the high incidence of STD's among the gay community and wanting to be safe. Cousin then started hinting more and more that he was really Bi and not just gay. BF eventually broke up with him because cousin wouldn't lay off the idea to the relationship being open to him being able to occasionally have a woman.

Cousin is now in a LTR with a woman who likes the idea of bringing a third man in. I don't think he'll ever marry, but the essentially have an open common law marriage. They cohabitate, share finances, vacation together etc... They treat the third as just a fun item to add, not a part of the relationship.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Neither I nor my wife are bisexual. But, in college I dated a girl that was bisexual. First she cheated on me with another girl. Then she gave her brother's friend a BJ. I forgave her the first time, not the second. 

I can honestly say that I don't know of any friends or family married to someone bisexual. It doesn't mean they aren't. It just means I don't know of any.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

TX-SC said:


> Neither I nor my wife are bisexual. But, in college I dated a girl that was bisexual. First she cheated on me with another girl. Then she gave her brother's friend a BJ. I forgave her the first time, not the second.
> 
> I can honestly say that I don't know of any friends or family married to someone bisexual. It doesn't mean they aren't. It just means I don't know of any.



Doing my best Clay Davis impersonation.

Sheeeeeeeit! 

If I had a bi gf in my college years, I would have done my best to have her sitting on me face while her female gf was siting in my c_ock. >


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Omar174 said:


> Doing my best Clay Davis impersonation.
> 
> Sheeeeeeeit!
> 
> If I had a bi gf in my college years, I would have done my best to have her sitting on me face while her female gf was siting in my c_ock. >


Yeah, that never happened. Would have loved it to though!


----------



## guy74 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm a bisexual man in a 20 year marriage with my wife. Someone above said it well, I'm in a monogamous relationship. Period.

Though I enjoy the eye candy around, men and women. Just haven't acted on it as I love my wife.


----------

